# MBTI types react



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought this'd be a fun idea. If you've seen Kids React, this is the same thing but with MBTI types! 

Basically, post a video, picture, story or whatever, and then think of how each MBTI type would react to it. Your own or anybody else's, it doesn't matter. I just think it'll be humorous to see how each type reacts to visual stimuli!

Feel free to post something new if you want, some things are easier to work with than others.

Lets start with this 1958 painting 'The Banquet' by Rene Magritte.










I'll start with my own type.
*ISFP:* Pretty... but the giant red dot ruins it.

(I hope this topic doesn't seem too weird. Forgive me if it does.)


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

*INTJ:* Hmm...is it a floating ball? Or a hole? It's interesting how you can see the red in front of or behind the trees, depending on how you look at it... It might have been made by masking the dot right after applying the background color and painting over it, then removing the mask - so it is more likely a hole, showing what lies behind. A hole in reality itself. What is more real, more significant, the painting or the hole? Perceived reality, or whatever unknown forces lie behind?

Edit: Or maybe change that to simply "Hmm...interesting.". The rest is implicit.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP: _Incoming_! Inside is Glinda, The Good Witch of The South!


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

Kitzara said:


> I thought this'd be a fun idea. If you've seen Kids React, this is the same thing but with MBTI types!
> 
> Basically, post a video, picture, story or whatever, and then think of how each MBTI type would react to it. Your own or anybody else's, it doesn't matter. I just think it'll be humorous to see how each type reacts to visual stimuli!
> 
> ...


the red dot is creepy. it dominates the picture and takes focus away from everything else


----------



## vryptex (Dec 14, 2011)

What is the point of drawing that picture...there isn't anything useful about it and who cares...ISTP 

Alright and now for those of u that have seen the "peanut butter jelly time" dance on u tube what do u think?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Kitzara said:


>


Lemme guess. It's one of those "abstract" paintings that's supposed to have "deep meaning". Even without the red dot it doesn't look good. The foreground is painted in an almost 3D style, whereas the background is more traditional.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

xSFP: wtf is with the big red dot!? You have to admit (no, not really) it's distracting. Plus it makes the rest look drearier than it is. How to fix: remove dot, add contrast+saturation+sharpness and voila!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Metaplanar said:


> *INTJ:* Hmm...is it a floating ball? Or a hole? It's interesting how you can see the red in front of or behind the trees, depending on how you look at it... It might have been made by masking the dot right after applying the background color and painting over it, then removing the mask - so it is more likely a hole, showing what lies behind. A hole in reality itself.


*ISTJ:* pretty much this exactly.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

*INTP:* Why is it called "The Banquet"? It has no relevance to banquets. Why couldn't he just name it as it is? The tree trunks aren't as good as the rest of the picture. As for the big red dot, I'm pretty convinced the painter just couldn't be bothered to finish it.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*ENFP: *Interesting. The red dot reminds me of the sun. The way it is drawn reminds me of Japan... the red dot, now that I think about it more, is kind of like the flag of Japan... I read a book called Under the Blood Red Sun, it was very good. -starts feeling emotion from the book and applies it to the painting-


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Kitzara said:


> *ISFP:* Pretty... but the giant red dot ruins it.












damn dot...
bach

still ISFP


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

ISFP: "Is this an allegory for Japan or something?"

and this is before I read JuliaBell's post.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

PeteTheZombie said:


> damn dot...
> bach
> 
> still ISFP


Damn, I guess it's not on sale any more...

*I thought the only (personally) reasonable possibility was that it was an on sale sticker.*


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

... It needs the red dot. O_O It is empty without it.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Damn, I guess it's not on sale any more...
> 
> *I thought the only (personally) reasonable possibility was that it was an on sale sticker.*


oh i can still sell it to you!
just give me $3000 in cash and its yours!
thats a fraction of what its actually worth! 



JuliaBell said:


> ... It needs the red dot. O_O It is empty without it.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Kitzara said:


>


First thoughts: 
There's a dot right in the middle there...is it actually a dot, or is it a perfect hole through the tree? What did the artist intend when he did that? If he painted it there, it must have had some intent or behind it because it is smack dab in the middle and doesn't fit with the rest of the picture. Your eye is immediately drawn to it, it's like it distracts you from everything else in the picture. Maybe that was his goal; to draw the eye to that point and create tension. It's a black hole, drawing your eye in..or rather, it's red. 

After seeing it without the dot:
Without the dot...it just seems plain. Bring back the weird dot!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

ENTP: So if I get a couple of photographs, blow them up to size and stick a red dot in the middle, it's sell-able art?
Looks like I'll be getting that bass guitar after all.


----------



## Eiderdrown (May 9, 2011)

It's if the artist chose one circle to disregard some subject to
I don't know what to say..I do like the cameo of the sky via trees..It looks like an x-ray vision in some way, like if a circle of trees and everything past it, became glass
Hey, I kind of like it anyway

Oh..a type...maybe ENFP..INTP etc


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

INFJ: A sunrise? But it's in the trees. Floating ball, maybe? Kind of pretentious...


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

The red dot was put there to simply attract attention.


----------

